# Plowing with powerstroke diesel



## ilucas (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a 2010 f350 6.4 powerstroke diesel. I have been plowing with it since new in 09. I have had it with the regen "drive vehicle to clean exhaust" flash on the dash!!! This comes on in the most in opportune time. Over the years I would say it has come on about 6 times while plowing ( once in white out conditions) it is a pita to drive 20 miles at 40 mph in a snow storm to burn off that cleaning process.

My question is to the guys that have the new ford 6.7's or the dodge Cummings if they have this problem when plowing with the newer diesels. 

I will be in the market for a new truck this year and I will go back to a gasser unless they improved this process.

Looking forward to responses....thanks


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I had some stuff stolenfrom under mine....


But the new urea trucks don't seem to be having this issue.

Unless you have another use for the diesel the new high hp gasses seem to be
A good alternative.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1960941 said:


> I had some stuff stolenfrom under mine....
> 
> But the new urea trucks don't seem to be having this issue.
> 
> ...


Even removing the dpf will not stop the truck from going through regen. Now if you are lucky enough to have one of the programs/chips from before the EPA went fine happy you will be good. There are still ways to get around it. Even the newer software for the ecu programers can no longer delete the DPF but still there are ways around that also. Thumbs Up


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

When I bought my truck, they (Ford) were offering "automatic regen" (truck automatically enters regen process whenever it feels it needs it and conditions are right, IE: speed, heat and whatever) or "manual command regen" meaning the truck notifies you via the dash and then you manually put it into regen mode when you know you will be driving in a manner to provide for proper regen. That being said, I figured what the heck, the truck should know when to do it, why do I need to mess with it and got auto regen. Works fine, the only issue is that half the time when it enters regen mode (it alerts you on the dash when doing it), it is just before I am getting ready to exit the highway and so I don't think it always has time to do a full regen properly. So, I think it probably does several partial regens and uses smurf piss that it doesn't need to instead of just doing one full regen at the right time. But, it has never run bad or had any notifications on the dash that something is wrong from not doing full regens, it just does it again at its first opportunity. 

If I had it to do all over again, I would probably spend the couple extra hundred for the manual command option as it would probably save on DEF cost.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

kimber750;1960958 said:


> Even removing the dpf will not stop the truck from going through regen. Now if you are lucky enough to have one of the programs/chips from before the EPA went fine happy you will be good. There are still ways to get around it. Even the newer software for the ecu programers can no longer delete the DPF but still there are ways around that also. Thumbs Up


Sure it will, but it also puts it into limp mode that even Viagra can't fix
Untill fixed and codes cleared

If you have the cash the boys now have EFI live and are continually cracking the code as they come out.

On mine I just used 3, 100ohm resisters in place of the temp probes, to save the replacement cost 
Using these it will never even try to regen even if the timer tells it to.

But the "new" diesels have even more power and use urea. From what I've heard about them is , you no longer have to take them for a drive when the old regen required message pops up.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

No problem in my 6.7...

Been on the freeway while it has come on didn't have to reduce speed.. Don't think it's ever come on in a snow event..

I traded in a 6.0 For this truck.. wasn't going to go back to ford after the 6.0 but I have been happy. . Truck dose need a dam radiator but I'm still using it.
Ford has tried to make everything easier to work on with this 6.7. Been impressed


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Tried to make everything easier to work on!? Have you popped the hood on your 6.7? Good luck working on anything in that motor haha


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Dodge back to making the mysterious cummings that no one has ever seen again? 

If I had a diesel with the regeneration crap I'd have it completely "stolen". Not worth the hassle.


----------



## 05ram (Jan 12, 2010)

Happened to me today Plowing. I was doing a larger Commercial Property. I just kept on Plowing. I could smell it doing the regen. After a while it stopped. I guess the same as being on the highway. I think it's more about the temperature rather than the number of miles driven which tells it to stop. Really want to delete but I would like to see or go for a ride in one first.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Unless you need to tow large weight, a gasser is the better engine for every day use. No complaints with mine. I might buy a diesel next time, but only because I kind of want the power...not because I really need it.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I decided not to delete or mod anything on this 6.7...
After dealing with the 6.0 for 4 years i felt the more i did to it the more crap would go wrong..
The 6.0 had to have the egr done no matter what, but once that started at 45k miles it was never ending with the problems.


----------



## Ryank (Oct 26, 2011)

a delete pipe and tuner cost around 1300-1400 problem solved. i know of several guys that have over 150,000 miles on their trucks like this 0 issues. I started plowing with a 7.3 back in 2011 now i still have my 7.3 and i plow in a 2010 f350 6.4 with 117,000 on it zero issues and instead of plowing with a 300 dollar mm1 fisher straight blade with rust holes i have two stainless 8.6 v plows one for my 97 7.3 and one brand new xv2 for my 6.4 I'm probably gonna stick with the powerstrokes, no real issues that aren't easily avoidable with a good mechanic that knows powerstroke diesels.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I know quite a few people who plow with powerstrokes, anywhere from OBS 7.3's up to 2015's. Most all of the 2008 and newer trucks have had random parts fall off and now they run much better and are 10x more reliable. Even the 6.0's have had some parts fall off and a few parts exchanged and now they run 10x better as well.

This is the last 6.4 I was driving that made me drive it to regen. Something about idling around a field all day cleaning up torn out tree lines while it was still stock made it mad. Bunch of parts fell off and now it doesn't care what you do to it.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mark13;1961602 said:


> I know quite a few people who plow with powerstrokes, anywhere from OBS 7.3's up to 2015's. Most all of the 2008 and newer trucks have had random parts fall off and now they run much better and are 10x more reliable. Even the 6.0's have had some parts fall off and a few parts exchanged and now they run 10x better as well.
> 
> This is the last 6.4 I was driving that made me drive it to regen. Something about idling around a field all day cleaning up torn out tree lines while it was still stock made it mad. Bunch of parts fell off and now it doesn't care what you do to it.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ilucas (Jan 1, 2013)

derekslawncare;1961096 said:


> When I bought my truck, they (Ford) were offering "automatic regen" (truck automatically enters regen process whenever it feels it needs it and conditions are right, IE: speed, heat and whatever) or "manual command regen" meaning the truck notifies you via the dash and then you manually put it into regen mode when you know you will be driving in a manner to provide for proper regen. That being said, I figured what the heck, the truck should know when to do it, why do I need to mess with it and got auto regen. Works fine, the only issue is that half the time when it enters regen mode (it alerts you on the dash when doing it), it is just before I am getting ready to exit the highway and so I don't think it always has time to do a full regen properly. So, I think it probably does several partial regens and uses smurf piss that it doesn't need to instead of just doing one full regen at the right time. But, it has never run bad or had any notifications on the dash that something is wrong from not doing full regens, it just does it again at its first opportunity.
> 
> If I had it to do all over again, I would probably spend the couple extra hundred for the manual command option as it would probably save on DEF cost.


Thanks for your response....is yours a 6.7 powerstroke? I would go for the manual regen also if it is an option now. My truck has never had a problem either but like you said it likes to start the regen process just as you are ready to park it!


----------



## ilucas (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses!!! 

Nothing has ever been stolen or fell from underneath my truck. I have a friend that never had anything but issues after his stuff got stolen and another friend who lost everything on his and he loves it!

I have had all my service done at the dealership since new. I am a carpenter and never took to the wrenches so I bring to them. Now that the truck is off warranty I will start looking for a good diesel mechanic. If anyone knows of one in southern NH you can pm me.....thanks


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

ilucas;1961709 said:


> Thanks for your response....is yours a 6.7 powerstroke? I would go for the manual regen also if it is an option now. My truck has never had a problem either but like you said it likes to start the regen process just as you are ready to park it!


Yes, it's a 6.7L


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have been driving diesels since I was 16. Mostly powerstrokes. Unless you are going to delete it right away I would recommend you buy a gas truck. The 6.7's are a good engine but government regulations have really clogged them up. Ever truck I have owned is a diesel except my2013, it has a 6.2. Plowing snow and towing 12k regularly it does great. I still own diesels and my next new truck will be a 6.7 but the gas engine is a much better choice financially.
Good luck.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

As far as the regen goes while plowing, what about switching to low range? I would think that speeding the engine up it would regen without having to drive down the road???? I don't have this problem as I have 7.3's


----------



## Jeckstine (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a 2015 6.7. It has gone into regen three times so far this winter when plowing. It does smell when you back up. If I stop and let it idle for a few min to do something it has turned off and will turn itself back on when i start plowing again. I have not noticed any performance issues when in regen and plowing. I thought I had read in the book that you had to be going at least 40 mph for it to kick in. But that does not seem to be the case.


----------



## ilucas (Jan 1, 2013)

Jeckstine;1965973 said:


> I have a 2015 6.7. It has gone into regen three times so far this winter when plowing. It does smell when you back up. If I stop and let it idle for a few min to do something it has turned off and will turn itself back on when i start plowing again. I have not noticed any performance issues when in regen and plowing. I thought I had read in the book that you had to be going at least 40 mph for it to kick in. But that does not seem to be the case.


Mine will start regen at just about any speed and time. When plowing you are right it stinks up the cab when in reverse, so bad that you need to open the window and that makes it worse of course.

With the 2010 I have you have to try to maintain 40 mph for 20miles + - to get the thing to complete the cleaning process. A lot of times I cant do that but when it says to " Drive to clean exhaust" I always drive it until it runs through the process. I am pretty sure I am just going to get a gasser this time.

It's so ridiculous they have ruined these trucks and cost us a ton of money doing it!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

OneBadDodge06;1961227 said:


> Dodge back to making the mysterious cummings that no one has ever seen again?
> 
> If I had a diesel with the regeneration crap I'd have it completely "stolen". Not worth the hassle.


13+K on my 6.7 CUMMINS and it has never gone into regeneration mode. Probably too much idle time for what they recommend, but it has never done it.

First tankful of DEF that I monitored, I made it over 4700 miles on it and the light still wasn't on that it was low. Plowing and towing, it goes quite a bit quicker.

Still, no regen.


----------



## Jeckstine (Jan 24, 2011)

ilucas;1966067 said:


> Mine will start regen at just about any speed and time. When plowing you are right it stinks up the cab when in reverse, so bad that you need to open the window and that makes it worse of course.
> 
> With the 2010 I have you have to try to maintain 40 mph for 20miles + - to get the thing to complete the cleaning process. A lot of times I cant do that but when it says to " Drive to clean exhaust" I always drive it until it runs through the process. I am pretty sure I am just going to get a gasser this time.
> 
> It's so ridiculous they have ruined these trucks and cost us a ton of money doing it!!!!


I turn the recirculate inside air on and that really cuts down on the smell in the cab. I have only had it come up and say drive to clean filter one time. I have an edge insight and can tell how long it its in regen. If I see it turn on sometimes I will drive an extra 10 min so it leaves me alone. It is stupid that the f250 does not have a manual regen function like the bigger trucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ilucas;1966067 said:


> It's so ridiculous they have ruined these trucks and cost us a ton of money doing it!!!!


Just another thing we can thank Richard Nixon for.


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

I would get a 6.2 gasser. I love mine. I didnt even think about getting the 6.7 because of all the government bs. The newest ford diesel ill own is a 7 3. My 7.3 has 240,000miles and i dont have to worry about regen while plowing


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;1966069 said:


> 13+K on my 6.7 CUMMINS and it has never gone into regeneration mode.
> 
> Still, no regen.


If your emissions are intact,,, it has gone threw regen hundreds of times, you shouldn't even know its happening.
You should only get a message when things are going wrong.


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

delete the dpf and call H&S in St. George Utah and have them send you a programmer for it.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1966269 said:


> If your emissions are intact,,, it has gone threw regen hundreds of times, you shouldn't even know its happening.
> You should only get a message when things are going wrong.


A message pops up on my dash every time it goes into regen. It says "cleaning exhaust filter."


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

derekslawncare;1966280 said:


> A message pops up on my dash every time it goes into regen. It says "cleaning exhaust filter."


Not with the cummins.

It happens without notice with Ram.


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't think it does this in my 08 duramax either.


----------



## ilucas (Jan 1, 2013)

spencers;1966271 said:


> delete the dpf and call H&S in St. George Utah and have them send you a programmer for it.


I read somewhere that if you don't delete and tune from early on that the 6.4 is on borrowed time (problems after 100k)....with 76k on a 6.4 is it better to cut bait and go gas or see if some parts can fall off and be replaced?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh, well I guess that puts you at somewhat of a disadvantage then.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ilucas;1966301 said:


> I read somewhere that if you don't delete and tune from early on that the 6.4 is on borrowed time (problems after 100k)....with 76k on a 6.4 is it better to cut bait and go gas or see if some parts can fall off and be replaced?


Depends on maintenance. If you've maintained the truck with regular oil changes or done them before you needed to you should still have a good truck even if you tune and delete it now. The trucks that really have problems are the ones that were maintained when a service light came on, when the owner finally remembered to change the oil after 8,000mi, when it has 5 months of idle time but only 3,000 miles on the oil and the owner thinks he still has 2,000mi to go before he needs to change the oil, etc.

They're still a guessing game no matter what, but a properly maintaned one that gets deleted should be no problem. One that was maintained at the minimum level is more of a concern.

A 6.4 with 230k on it just got tuned/deleted the other day. Original owner, always maintained or over maintained, said he'd never had any problems with it besides one radiator (common)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;1966287 said:


> Not with the cummins.
> 
> It happens without notice with Ram.


Could be, but I checked my owner's manual and allegedly I'm supposed to be notified when it does it.

I was going to do a C&P just for Roy, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;1966336 said:


> Could be, but I checked my owner's manual and allegedly I'm supposed to be notified when it does it.
> 
> I was going to do a C&P just for Roy, but I couldn't find it.


(every word in this post has been cut and pasted)

Mine only notified me with a message.
" 60% bla, bla, regen required", but that was before active regen came along and only if I was going under 45mph for a extended time.
In the old days, we had to go over 45mph for it to regen as it needed heat.
The urea trucks are a step in the right direction.

but no message for the avg regen.

(boy, that took longer that I thought)


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

No problems with loss of power for regen on our 6.4 or 6.7s


----------

